# best chartering destination in Europe?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like to ask everyone their opinion about the best sailing route/destination (scenery, easy sailing, secluded bays, etc) for chartering in the Meddeteranian in summer? 
1)GocekMarmaris, Turkey?
2)Ionian Sea, Greece?
3)Split-Dubrovnik, Croatia?
4)Ibiza-Formentera, Spain?


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Chartered thas Summer in Balerics,of the coast of Spain after the America's Cup- would rec that location. Will go to Croatia next Summer.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*SPAM alert here*...why am I suspicious of a post with a US flag and a Turkish service provider inquiring about charters there? (g)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam, it must be your paranoid nature showing through. US Flag, Turkish ISP... how exactly does that work???


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...could be an American living in Turkey and only posting every few months about chartering...whaddya think?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... could be... but I kinda doubt it..


----------



## dpST (Sep 20, 2007)

leventyapan said:


> I would like to ask everyone their opinion about the best sailing route/destination (scenery, easy sailing, secluded bays, etc) for chartering in the Meddeteranian in summer?
> 1)GocekMarmaris, Turkey?
> 2)Ionian Sea, Greece?
> 3)Split-Dubrovnik, Croatia?
> 4)Ibiza-Formentera, Spain?


3) Split - Bol - Hvar - Mljet - Dubrovnik

bol.hr, hvar.hr for fun and Mljet for peace and beutiful landscape.

Or ht**://biograd.com/images/kornati_dugi_otok.jpg


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I have done the Marmaris to Kekova Roads stretch out of Gocek in Southern Turkey in July this summer. Fethiye bay (Skopea Limani) was very pleasant with light thermal winds and many safe anchorages around. Fortunately there was no heat or mosquito biting problem. I have put the following two video clips in Youtube:








I last sailed in the Ionian in 2004. The winds were also light and the islands south of Lefkas (Meganissi, Kastos, Kalamos, Cephallonia and Ithaki) very picturesque and quiet.
I have been in Dubrovnik many-many years ago and still remember the nice old walled city. In the Adriatic, the sea water is colder than in the Ionian and the area is invaded by swarms of german speaking tourists. Watch out for the BORA, the equivalent of the notorious meltemi wind in Greek and Turkish waters, maybe more unpredictable and dangerous.
The Balearics are known for their strong winds during the summer. British people love this sailing area.
Strangely, you don't ask information about the most challenging and interesting sailing ground in the Mediterranean: the islands in the central Aegean Sea. Are you a fair weather sailor or what?


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Torist trafic in the Balerics is way down secondary to Euro exchange rate. It is cheaoer to goto US. We hada great time there this Summer.


----------

